# kickboxing/muay thai



## faijaii (Feb 3, 2019)

why doesn't anyone use a lot of switch kicks? is it telegraphed?


----------



## drop bear (Feb 3, 2019)

faijaii said:


> why doesn't anyone use a lot of switch kicks? is it telegraphed?



Pretty much.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 3, 2019)

There is a time and place for them. When set up properly they can be effective. To just switch kick for the sake of it is not a good tactic unless it is being use as a setup for something else.


----------



## faijaii (Feb 5, 2019)

would it be bertter to just throw a regular lead leg kick to the body? or is a switch kick better for that? (in most cases)


----------



## Ivan (Feb 6, 2019)

faijaii said:


> would it be bertter to just throw a regular lead leg kick to the body? or is a switch kick better for that? (in most cases)


It depends on the situation. There isn't a set moment where you should use either; only when it feels right. Don't overcomplicated your approach by using a switch kick, when a normal kick will do the exact same job, but faster.


----------



## faijaii (Feb 7, 2019)

i think my switch kick is faster than my lead kick.. or am i imagining this? lol. its weird i tried it out.


----------



## faijaii (Feb 11, 2019)

bump


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

faijaii said:


> i think my switch kick is faster than my lead kick.. or am i imagining this? lol. its weird i tried it out.


You're either imagining it, or have a really slow lead kick


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 2, 2020)

MT is bad at footwork 
It’s best to do a little boxing or you will never have foot work


----------



## Kyokushin_1054 (Mar 27, 2020)

I use switch kicks to sweep people with the right low kick. Basically, you switch, through a light low kick with the left, do it again after a bit and make sure they check it. The third time they do it, smash into that inner thigh with the right leg with lightning speed.


----------

